# Thank God!



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

> As difficult as it may be for some to understand, the Atlanta Hawks getting the No. 3 pick in this month's NBA Draft may turn out to be a blessing in disguise for the Phoenix Suns.
> 
> The pick, acquired through the Joe Johnson - Boris Diaw trade, would have been Phoenix's were it not a Top Three pick, as it turned out to be.
> 
> *The Suns were all but committed in their vision to select Florida's Joakim Noah with whatever pick they got, especially if it fell around four or five,* as the odds placed it to be. Noah, despite having a soft game too similar to that of Boris Diaw -- who disappointed after scoring a $45 million deal -- would have fit right into the frenzied pace that has become Mike D'Antoni's signature.


God did not want the Suns to get the #3 pick, because if the Suns had selected Joke Noah, I might have literally exploded into a thousand pieces.


----------



## 604flat_line (May 26, 2006)

For those who don't believe in God, here's proof of His existence.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Haha. Wow. I am thankful for this. I've disliked him since last yr when he got buzz as potential #1 pick. I would have to think the team would at least give a long look at Yi or Horford though after everything was sorted out.

Sean, you need to include links for articles.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Source?

Remember how comitted the Suns were to get Nikoloz Tskitisvilli...

I say BS.


----------



## ss03 (May 31, 2006)

If the Hawks have a terrible season once again, and get a 1-3 pick next year, would the Suns go for a PG? I mean, BC built the same good character atmosphere there as he has in Toronto this year, so do you think the Suns would tkae OJ Mayo if they had the opportunity, or do you think they would go for a pass-first guy and try to eventually replace Steve Nash in their offense.


----------



## rdm2 (Sep 17, 2005)

Noah would have been amazing on this team. I'm of the opposite opinion. He fills all our needs and we are the perfect fit for his play style. He's also nothing like Diaw.


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

So we lost a potential Top5 pick this year. We are talking about Atlanta which means we are a lock for a lottery pick next year and really good chances that it is Top3.


----------



## Jammin (Jul 3, 2005)

Guys remember we might still get the 5th from Boston in the Marion trade... Don't be too confident in Kerr yet.


----------

